# 08 Brute turns over but wont start



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

I couldnt find anything in the how to section or anything. But i have a 08 750 and it ran when i put it away pulled it out today wont start it turns over and every thing but it wont start last time i thappen it was my fuel pump relay in the tray so i swapped them out today and it still wont start any ideas?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Check and make sure you've got good gas?




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

wmredneck said:


> Check and make sure you've got good gas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I topped it off before i pulled it out lol


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol just makin sure. The next easiest thing is making sure you've got good spark. Then check your fuel lines. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yup, just go through the basics. Fuel, air, spark


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

how long did it sit from the last time you used it till now, i have seen rings sticking ,from this sorry gas we are getting now days


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

rmax said:


> how long did it sit from the last time you used it till now, i have seen rings sticking ,from this sorry gas we are getting now days


 just over night


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

How can i check the fuel lines? I do think it is the fuel pump relay because last time this happend and the black relay piece was bad and ordered another one and the plug that is connected the the harness the white one last time was burnt i just cleaned it and put the relay in and it worked. Now i tried swapping them out still doesnt work i used a test light on the plug and only one lit up so i think the actual plug is bad


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

But the weather changed from 25 degrees that night and the next day was like 60 degrees East coast for ya im not sure if the weather has anything to do with it


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Temp change shouldn't be an issue. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------

